# Proxy server security certificate



## TORB (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Good Peoples,

(Hope this is in the right forum category.) 

On my desktop computer, I am running Windows Vista Home Premium edition and Microsoft Outlook 2007.

I have just signed up for a package that gives me access to Microsoft Exchange 2003 server. I have set up and run the configurations on my PC, but when I open the Outlook program on my computer, I get the following error message.

"There is a problem with the proxy server security certificate. The name on the security certificate is invalid or does not match the name of the target site mapi.pm.telstra.com
Outlook is unable to connect to the proxy server. (Error code 10)"

I have also set up this exact same program on my laptop. It is running Windows XP Pro. When I connected on a laptop, it worked perfectly.

Has this got something to do with Vista? And is anyone have any idea how I can fix the damn thing?


----------



## virox (Sep 10, 2007)

Make sure the name of your SSL certificate matches the name of the proxy server (mapi.pm.telstra.com).


----------

